# Spraying Hydrogen peroxide



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Good Day All,
I thought I would give spraying hydrogen peroxide a try. I found a sprayer for $1 at Dollar Tree and went to Kroger’s to pick up a 32 oz container of hydrogen peroxide for $1.29. The spray top fit with no problems the top the bottle. Walgreens carries the 32 oz size 2/$3 or $1.69 each. You can always keep the lid if you are afraid of it turning to water.


----------

